# 2009 24 Hours of Le Mans: Pre-Race Grid Photo Gallery Added



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

We've just added a photo gallery from the pre-race grid at the 2009 24 Hours of Le Mans. View it via the link below.
http://www.fourtitude.com/gall...0Grid#


----------

